
What Universal Human Experiences Are You Missing Without Realizing It? - karlicoss
https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/03/17/what-universal-human-experiences-are-you-missing-without-realizing-it
======
JohnFen
I realized about 30 years ago that for me, it's food (much like the
conversation in the article).

I mean, there is food that I dislike, and food that I don't dislike, but it
took a long time to realize that other people genuinely, deeply, love and
enjoy food in a way that I don't, and will probably never, understand. Food,
for me, is just a thing I need to eat to continue living.

I didn't even realize that I was unusual about this for a long time. I thought
I was pretty normal!

